# Changing the tshirt templates into vector packs.



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

A few months ago i was asking about your opinion about my tshirt templates and "will you buy it ..?" questions , and now (because of the low sellings) i decide to change the templates and put instead some of my work arranged in diferent vector packs.My collegue who helped me with the website told me to put again back the templates.Now i ask you....cause i know a lot of you need graphics for imprinting what you gone choose...?Some vector elements and do your own design or is better to buy a template where all you have to change is the text...?

Thank you in advance for all of you who gone answer and help me make a wise decision.


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

It looks like you could target a specific market. Your designs are unique and interesting. Speaking for myself in the t-shirt business, I wouldn't have a need for these graphics until halloween. 

Maybe trying to sell your designs to a target market that sells shirts for this holiday might work. Here is a website that sells t-shirts that could be in your market. CrazyTees, T-Shirt Designs. You might try a CafePress store for your graphics and you don't have to supply the item they purchase, all you do is supply the graphics and collect a paycheck... just a thought since you aren't into apparel decoration yourself.

Looks like nice work you have done. Good luck.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Barkone,

As a customer of yours, and huge fan, I would not give up on the t-shirt templates (we love em here, and printed up 4 of the seven designs we bought ... they look awesome on our pigment dye tees). So, please, keep doing your artwork, and design more templates!

I just went back to your site, and see your new vector packs. They are great, as well, so in my opinion (and a customer) ... do both! That way you can cover the needs of designers and printers. For my work, I like to buy ready art (for instance, we use FastArt and Dane Graphics), but I also like to create my own designs (for instance, vectors from Go Media, Smart Designs and SignTorch).

As far as slow sales, I know you use MoneyBookers (kinda like a euro version of PayPal), which was fine for me, since I had an old account with them. But it might turn off other buyers, depending on their locale. Is there any way for you to use paypal, as well, to collect payments?

Anyway, keep up the great work ... and my suggestion, DO BOTH!


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Oops, correction ... you have switched over to PayPal. Your sales should improve!


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you Michael , for your sugestions,and for shore i will reconsider to put the templates back ,but i will expect also some remarks about the colors, cause i've remember you ask me to change them. So if you have a spare 5 min pls contact me private and tell me the colours you used.And also to boost my sales i will try at the end at the month to speak with Rodney and colaborate with t-shirtforums and put a banner here.Also i am open for other sugestions about other site where i can get a targeted demographic customers like the ones from t-shirtforums.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

No problem. I am busy trying to get my store open this weekend, so I haven't had a chance to go back over the other prints and alter any particular color ... mainly white, as our white ink is having a problem, at the moment. I will PM you as soon as humanly possible, when I can get back to the designs and explain in better detail what I needed to do. I'm afraid my illustrator and corel draw skills are still lacking, so be patient with my explainations. I tend to cheat and bring into photoshop to finish my designs prior to printing.

I will also PM you in a week or two, after my marketing blitz, and tell you some things to try and market better across the net. But for now, try making another post somewhere here asking where folks have had some success in advertising, banners and such. There are a billion artists out there doing custom designs, but there aren't nearly enough folks providing good vector packs and ready made t-shirt designs, so it is just a question of finding the sweet spots to advertise what you have to offer.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Barkone, nice templates. This type of art can be useful in the skateboarding tshirts industry. Really enjoy looking through your templates... Look forward to puchasing soon... Keep up the good work and let us all know when you come up with some new designs...


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh yea... one more thing... will we be able to change the colors???


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Since, they are vector editable of course you change the colors.In fact you can change a lot if you got the skills.I personally prefer Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What is a vector template and how would I use it? I tried looking it up but could not find a simple answer.
Mike


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Barkone, I have another question. What if I use one of your image that another customer has already used... wouldn't I get sued??? I think your artwork is extremely impressive, but the only thing stopping me from using it is fear of getting sued by someone who already has your images and printed tees with them.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Ricky ... below is Barkone's terms of use. No, you wouldn't get sued, as these are royalty-free with non-exclusive rights associated with the purchase:

Terms of use


All Contents Copyright © Tshirt-factory, Inc. All Rights Reserved. All vector art, textures, fonts, etc. on this website is royalty free and can be used for both commercial and personal works. The items sold on this website may not be redistributed or resold in any form. Violation of these terms will result in appropriate legal action.


Mike ... here is a brief definition of vectors:

Vector graphics or geometric modeling is the use of geometrical primitives such as points, lines, curves, and polygons to represent images in computer graphics. The parameters of objects are stored and can be later modified. This means that moving, scaling, rotating, filling etc. doesn't degrade the quality of a drawing. Example vector graphic formats are EPS, CDR, AI, etc.

For this discussion, these are simply t-shirt (or other printable) templates or artwork ready-to-print. There are a variety of vector programs you can use, but most common are Corel Draw and Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

gunslinger, Thank you very much... So what you are saying is... even if I use an image that someone had already used to make a tshirt, the person would not be able to sue me because the rights are still with tshirt factory? Thanks for the information.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, Ricky ... you got it. Most of the prints we sell for retail are ready-made art like these ... royalty-free, non-exclusive, and licensed for commercial printing. Every digital art supplier will have varying terms of use, so make sure to read each licensing agreement before you buy. Most allow for customization of one form or another (changing text or colors, or adding or subtracting from the art). Barkone is good about changing text where needed with his templates.


----------

